# Trek Warranty



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

I cracked my frame (06 Madone 5.2) and a claim was submitted yesterday. Does anyone know what the turn around time on a warranty claim might be?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

About a week or two. If more than that, have your LBS contact Trek. FYI - I'm a veteran of two Trek warranty claims myself.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

about 2 weeks. friend of mine just had his madone warrantied when the non-drive side rear dropout came unglued.


----------



## jamesrobertbruno (Jun 10, 2008)

Cat 6 RCR said:


> I cracked my frame (06 Madone 5.2) and a claim was submitted yesterday. Does anyone know what the turn around time on a warranty claim might be?


I am 8 weeks into my warranty issues with my Madone 5.5pro. Still no resolution.


----------



## I-Ride (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought any warranty would go right through your LBS - not so?


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Warranties are handled exclusively by Trek dealers. In some instances the warranty claim may be a while becuase a new frame needs to be made.
Treks warranty department is absolutely the best out of all the big bike companies. Its rarely a hassle to warranty a product.


----------



## jamesrobertbruno (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes I have went through my LBS who is supporting my claim. Trek says that I wrecked the bike which is incorrect.


----------



## Cat 6 RCR (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a new 06 5.2 frame on the way. It should be here by the end of the week. My LBS has handled everything. They've been great. I was offered an 06 5.2 frame or a new 08 4.5 frame. After making my selection I chose my paint and that was it.


----------



## jamesrobertbruno (Jun 10, 2008)

*Good News*

I heard from the TREK office and I am very very pleased to state that I love Trek and wouldn't buy another brand.

Trek is the Best.


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

About 2 months ago, I saw a guy w/ a Klein Aluminum mountain bike come into a Trek store pointing out a hairline crack around the bottle cage boss. The shop took it in saying they'd honor the claim even though, from what I understand, Klein isn't totally owned by Trek now.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Do all Trek frames have life-time warranty or just the carbon? I just bought a Trek 1100 and am just wondering ... totally new to this.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

g8keyper said:


> Do all Trek frames have life-time warranty or just the carbon? I just bought a Trek 1100 and am just wondering ... totally new to this.


Here are the particulars:
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/support/limited_warranty/
The warranty applies to all frames, but the crash replacement policy is for carbon only.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

g8keyper said:


> Do all Trek frames have life-time warranty or just the carbon? I just bought a Trek 1100 and am just wondering ... totally new to this.


 Trek's warranty only applies to the bike's original owner.


----------



## g8keyper (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey David ... thanks and yep I saw that ... luckily my accountant and I are good enough friends that I think he would return it for me if anything happened. He is the original owner. If not and it it turns out I like the sport then hey the Trek Madone looks very sexy  

Thanks again ...
Joe


----------

